# Anyone needing hotel for SBN 2014



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all. Well its less than 2 months before the one and only spring break nationals in Daytona! I have a double room walking distance (.67 miles) from the Ocean Center so if anyone needs accomodations I'd be willing to share the room for $70 which is half the cost. Rooms sell out fast and are very expensive in Daytona during spring break. Prefer another IASCA SQ competitior, but MECA or other SQ competitiors welcome. You must be non smoker or smoke outside. I'm male FYI (I know there are some female competitiors)
PM me here and we'll arrange it.


----------

